# What are my danios doing?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've got some java moss and out of nowhere, my danios are just dive bombing it, swiming through it and acting crazy! The tetras in the tank get all fired up when they do this. Are they dropping eggs? I can't see any. Would be pretty cool if they did. I'm glad the stuff is pretty well rooted to my drift wood or it would be all over the place.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Lets see a video!


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yhea post a video. They might be breeding.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

When zebras start breeding it looks like a mad dash near the bottom of the tank with the female(s) leading the way. I never see any fry from it but my zebras are in the community tank and any fry would be eaten before I could spot them.


----------

